# Vietnam Phantoms...



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2015)

Right.... 

This one...







...with three gun pods underneath, which I think VMFA-122 were the only unit flying with that set up.
Question is, were they SUU-23/A's or HIPEG's pods?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2015)

Either way, two of these will be needed....


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 11, 2015)

Jan, I know there was an experiment using extra gun pods but they never saw action, though this may have been a version using more pods(5?). Last night in camp so I'll do some checking in the A.M..



Geo


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2015)

I might have a spare SUU pod, possibly two, if you need them old boy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2015)

Look more like HIPEG's, two barrels instead for the Vulcan's four, or am I wrong?

Much obliged old chap....pour yourself a large snifter!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2015)

I think you're right ole chap. The overall shape doesn't match the SUU Vulcan pod either.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 13, 2015)

Those are Mk 4 Mod 0 pods, 3 per aircraft. One centerline and two outboard on the wings devised by VMFA-122 armament team at Da Nang. Developed by the US Navy, this pod is fitted with the Mk 11 Mod 5 20 mm cannon, along with 750 rounds of ammunition. The gun had a reputation for jamming which posed a recoil problem to the aircraft if just one of the wing guns jammed. The high explosive rounds could also tumble and explode in front of the aircraft which then flew into the shrapnel created. It was used on a variety of US Navy and Marine Corps aircraft including the A-4 Skyhawk, *F-4 Phantom II*, A-7 Corsair II, and OV-10 Bronco. Without a gunsight they were useless in a air-to-air engagements and inaccurate in strafing runs unless frequently boresighted plus the drag induced by the pods reduced performance.
The F4-E finally received an internal 20mm Vulcan cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2015)

Good info Mike.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2015)

Couldn't find the info I was looking for but I found these....










....you might need a few more of those weapons kits.



Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ouch...!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks Terry it's from Peter Davies book: US Marine Corps F-4 Phantom Units of the Vietnam War

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2015)

Cheers gentlemen!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Couldn't find the info I was looking for but I found these....
> 
> View attachment 303690
> 
> ...



They look badass with those pods, is the bottom one a Kansas Air National Guard bird or?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2015)

Can't rightly say for sure Jan as I got it from this Tumblr(of all places) site and it says Kansas ANG...https://www.tumblr.com/search/phantom+ii




Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2015)

Some good shots there! 

What a devastation those four gunpods would bring!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2015)

But there is no gunsight except "Spray and Pray"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2022)

I wonder if that is F-4C Phantom II, 63-7461 in 1967 with USAF 15th TFW.
She crashed on the 20th of December that year she lost control and crashed on the Avon Park Range, FL....

It's the only "C" I can find with "461"....


----------

